# Vienna from above



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys!

These pics were made in 2013 by Christian Fürthner for the municipal department 18 "Urban Development and Planning" and i'm allowed to share them with you. Hope you like it. 

Edit 2015-04-22:
Description (made by user Andrew Wiggin) added to each picture. 

1100, Hauptbahnhof from southwest









1100, #Raxstraße/Neilreichgasse, view from north









1100, Sonnwendviertel / Hauptbahnhof, view from south









1100, Twin Towers Wienerberg City (Hertha-Firnberg-straße), view from southeast









1100, Twin Towers Wienerberg City (Triester Straße), view from east









1100, Hauptbahnhof, view from north









1100, Sonnwendviertel (Sonnwendgasse – Antonie-Alt-Gasse), view from south








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1030/1110, Südosttangente, Simmeringer Hauptstraße to Donaukanal, 1020 Prater bzw 1220 in the background, view from southwest









1110, Simmeringer Haide, view from Florian-Hedorferstraße to the east









1120, freight yard Matzleinsdorferplatz, view from east









1110, Dietmanngasse – Hutterergasse, view from southwest









1030, Guglgasse – Ergbergstraße, view from southeast









1120, freight yard Matzleinsdorferplatz, view from southeast, church Gatterhölzl in the background








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1110, Krausegasse to Guglgasse, view from south









1100, Sonnwendviertel (Sonnwendgasse – Antonie-Alt-Gasse), view from west









1100, Terassenhaus Buchengasse, view from south









1120/1050/1100: freight yard Matzleinsdorferplatz, view from west









1120, Haydnpark, Chruch Neumargareten, freight yard Matzleinsdorferplatz, view from north









1110, Bestattung Wien (funeral director), Simmeringer Hauptstraße, view from west








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1030, Modecenterstraße, view from southwest









1030/1110, Gasometer, Guglgasse, view from northeast









1110, Gasometer, Guglgasse, view from southwest









1100, Church St. Anton von Padua, Antonsplatz, view from north









1110, Crematorium Simmering, Simmeringer Hauptstraße, view from west








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1110, hazardous waste incinerating plant Simmering, waste incinerating plant Pfaffenau, Johann-Petrak Gasse, view from east









1020, Freudenauer Hafen, view from northwest









1110, A4-junction Simmering, view from west









1220, Seestadt Aspern, U2 view from southwest









1020, Freudenauer Hafen, view from south









1110, sewage treatment plant Simmering, Jedletzbergerstraße, view from southeast








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1110, waste incinerating plant Pfaffenau, Johann-Petrak-Gasse, view from southwest









1020/1220, Donau, Donauinsel, Neue Donau, view from southeast









1020, Freudenauer harbor, racecourse Freudenau, view from east









1110, hazardous waste incinerating plant Simmering, view from southeast









1220, National park Lobau, Mühlwasser, view from south to Donaucity








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1220, Seestadt, U2, General-Motors-Factory, view from north









1110, Sewage plant Simmering, Simmeringer Haide, view from east









1110, Simmeringer Haide, A4 junction, view from north









1220, Seestadt, U2 Wendeanlage, view from east









1020, Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Meiereistraße, Krieauer trotting course, view from south









1020, Stadionbad, view from northwest








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1220, Lobaugasse/Plattensteiner Gasse, view from north









1020, Trotting course krieau, Viertel 2, view from southwest









1220, Lehenstraße to Cassinonestraße, view from south









1220, Lobaugasse/Danzergasse, view from north









1020, Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Viertel 2, Trotting course krieau, Prater, view from east









1020, University of Economics and Business, Messe Wien (exhibition), view from southwest








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1020, Rudolf Bednar Park (former Nordbahnhof), view from northeast









1020, Ferry-Dusika-Stadion, Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Prater, view from northeast









1020, Messe Wien, Nordportalstraße, view from northeast









1020, University of Economics and Business, view from northwest









1020, University of Economics and Business, Messe Wien, view from southwest









1020, Nordbahnhofgelände, Nordbahnstraße, view from north








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1210, Gerasdorfer Straße/Grellgasse, view from southeast









1200/1210, Donau/Donauinsel/Neue Donau, view from north, from Brigittenauer Bridge to the city boundary









1020, Nordbahnhofgelände, Rudolf Bednar Park, view from southwest









1022/1210, Donaufeld (Drygalskiweg), view from east









1210, Military Hospital Wien (Brünner Straße), view from west









1210, Gasworks Leopoldau/Busgarage Leopoldau, view from east








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1210, Northhospital under construction, Brünner Straße, view from north









1020, Rudolf Bednar Park, Vorgartenstraße, view from southeast









1190, University of Natural Resources and Life Sciences (Muthgasse), view from west









1200, Nordwestbahnhof (Taborstraße), view from northwest









1210, Northhospital under construction, Brünner Straße, view from west









1210/1220, Donaufeld (Donaufelder Straße), view from southwest








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1220, Tokiostraße, view from west









1020, Rudolf Bednar Park, Vorgartenstraße,view from southeast









1210, Military Hospital Wien, Brünner Straße, Stammersdorf, view from north









1210, Leopoldauer Straße, Siemens City, view from east









1210, Paul Grüninger Elementary School, Harnreiterggasse, view from north









1210, Heinz-Nittel-Hof (Marco-Polo-Platz), view from west








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1160, Sandleitenhof (Sandleitengasse-Matteottiplatz), view from east









1170/1180, Schafberg (Schönbrunner Graben/Sonnenbadweg), view from south









1090, Franz-Josefs-Bahnhof, former University of Economics and Business (Althanstraße), view from south









1090/1190, waste incinerating plant Spittelau, U4/U6-Station (Spittelauer Lände), view from east









1090, Franz-Josefs-Bahnhof, former University of Economics and Business (Althanstraße), view from west









1190, Muthgasse, Rail Station Heiligenstadt, Karl-Marx-Hof, view from north








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1170, Castle Neuwaldegg, Waldegghofgasse, view from east









1180, Messerschmidtgasse to Scheibenbergstraße, view from northeast









1170, Alszeile to Oberwiedenstraße, view from north









1090, former University of Economics and Business (Althanstraße), Franz-Josefs-Bahnhof, view from north









1180, Naafgasse to Leschtitzkygasse, view from southwest









1190, Press Center, Gunoldstraße, view from east








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1180 Wien, Herbeckstraße to Bastiegasse, view from south









1180 Wien, Schafbergbad, Josef-Redl-Gasse, view from east









1190 Wien, Mooslackengasse (bis Muthgasse), view from east









1180 Wien, ca Czartoryskigasse to Eckpergasse, view from southwest








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*

More pics to follow in the next days/weeks.


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1160 Wien, Kongreßbad, Julius-Meinl-Gasse, view from north









1190 Wien, Holzgasse-Muthgasse, view from southeast









1190 Wien, Heiligenstädter Lände to Gunoldstraße, view from southeast









1160 Wien, #Ottakringer Straße/Maroltingergasse, view from northwest









1140 Wien, Zeiss-Factory Wien, (Toricelligasse), view from west








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1140 Wien, Steinhof Gründe (Flötzersteig), Otto-Wagner-Church, view from south









1150 Wien, Westbahnhof City (Europaplatz), view from northeast









1150 Wien, Westbahnhof (Schmelzbrücke), view from west









1170 Wien, Dornbacher Straße, Zwerngasse, view from southwest









1150 Wien, Westbahnhof City (Europaplatz), view from southeast








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1140 Wien, Steinhof Gründe (Baumgartner Höhe), Otto-Wagner-Church, view from south









1170 Wien, Schafberg (Alszeile to Czatoryskigasse, view fom southwest









1130 Wien, Schloß Schönbrunn, Schönbrunner Schloßstraße, view from north









1170 Wien, Hernalser Hauptstraße, Sportclub-Platz, Friedhof Hernals, view form west









1170 Wien, Neuwaldegger Straße (east part), view form southwest








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

1150 Wien, Westbahnhof City (Europaplatz), Fünfhaus/Sechshaus, view from north









1140/1130 Wien: Hackinger Straße, Wienfluss, Hietzinger Kai, view from northeast









1140 Wien, Steinhof Gründe (Baumgartner Höhe), Otto-Wagner-Church, view from east









1150 Wien, Westbahnhof (Rustensteg, Schmelzbrücke), view from northwest









1150 Wien, Preysinggasse bis Holochergasse, view from northeast









1140 Wien, Residential House Cumberlandstraße, view from west








*Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing and such a great aerial tour of Vienna. Superb pix. Thanks for sharing


----------

